

Show HN: script interactions on Twitter in JavaScript - ianso
http://ianso.github.com/scriptus/

======
ianso
TL:DR; Scriptus lets you write programs that interact with people directly and
uses serializable continuations and a UNIX-like process model. Potential uses
include ultra-lightweight 'command-line' prototypes of web-applications...

